# In search for custom rom for Galaxy S3 Lite GT-S6790



## tony_k (May 4, 2016)

hi guys...
I have been really messing up with my phone since its rooted and I have a feeling one day the android OS will just crash crash. ...
so am calling up upon on anyone out there who csn help me get a custom rom for my phone..please
am using a Samsung s3 lite gt-s6790...plus if its possible a low-size rom since my phone is a low-end...
thanks in advance pals


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Full (nandroid) backup is one of the perks of rooting your phone. Why don't you make that backup now, while your phone is still functional. Is this http://m.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_fame_lite_s6790-6213.php your phone?


----------



## tony_k (May 4, 2016)

Yeahh I think I will have to take a backup...
And yeah that's my phone


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Try the stock ROM here and look at this thread post for links to custom recovery and custom ROM (Lollipop)


----------



## tony_k (May 4, 2016)

thanks but am ending no where with the links for the custom rom...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tony_k said:


> thanks but am ending no where with the links for the custom rom...


Well, I can't help you any further. If custom roms were readily available for that device, they would have been easy to find and download. If you're willing to dig through pages of search results, go for it, Google is your friend, but be warned that you'll stumble upon lots of promising sites that are actually malicious. I assume you already tried to find one and wasn't going anywhere with the search. It's the same here, but maybe someone else has a reliable source. Good luck.


----------



## tony_k (May 4, 2016)

True true. ....
I will try my luck and thanks for the wish, I know I need it....if I end up nowhere I will simply flash back the stock Rom and start customizing all over again, but cautiously now


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Usually the XDA forums are good to find stuff [Q&A] [CWM][08.03.14]Galaxy Fame - 6.0.4… | Samsung Galaxy Fame


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

joeten said:


> Usually the XDA forums are good to find stuff [Q&A] [CWM][08.03.14]Galaxy Fame - 6.0.4… | Samsung Galaxy Fame


Please note that the custom recovery and ROM linked above are for Galaxy Fame AND NOT Galaxy Fame Lite.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is merely a example of things that that forum has available, my bad I should have stated that.


----------



## tony_k (May 4, 2016)

its cool guys.....I think my only way out is maybe purchasing another phone to expand my experience with everything. ...
thanks


----------

